# برنامج ربط بين جهاز سوكيا نوع ( sokkia set3c واجهزه اخرى ) و جهاز الكمبيوتر



## assuamro (12 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


برنامج ربط بين جهاز سوكيا و جهاز الكمبيوتر

حسب البرنامج ( بس ما جربت ) بيقول انه يعمل مع انواع التاليه :-

SDR33/31 

SET5F TOTAL STATION

SCR2 FOR SETC

SETC

POWER SET MEMORY

SET3100

يتم حفظ النقاط على الجهاز بامتداد DXF وامتدادات اخرى لا اعرفها !!!!


ساقوم برفع البرنامج في اقرب وقت 

سلاااااااام:55:


----------



## assuamro (13 مايو 2007)

هذا اخر ملف :77: 


رجاء خاص من الجميع

اي معلومات عن جهاز Sokkia set3c
وخصوصا دليل المستخدم 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## assuamro (16 مايو 2007)

:80::81: مافي اي رد ؟؟؟!!!  ........................... اتمنى ان يكون الجميع استفاد من البرنامج ---- لا اكثر ولا اقل


----------



## مهندس مكة (17 مايو 2007)

لله يعيطك العافية


----------



## assuamro (20 مايو 2007)

مهندس مكة قال:


> لله يعيطك العافية


 


مهندس مكة شكرا على الرد 


شكل البرنامج مش عاجب حد ؟؟؟ ساقوم بحذفه 


تم حذف part 1


----------



## الوست (21 مايو 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الحسون المدني (27 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ،

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ،

بارك الله فيك اخي وجزاك الله كل الخير ، 

موضوع رائع ومهم ، 

فلا تستغرب ان لم تكن هناك ردود كثيرة ،

ودالك يعود لندورة الموضوع ،

كالعادة ، المواضيع العادية تلقى ردود كثيرة ،

لان معضمنا يعرف عليها الكثير ،

ولاكن الموضيع النادرة لاتلقى ردود كثيرة ،

ودالك لاننا لا نعرف عليها الكثير ،

والمهم ان تكون نيتك المساعدة والافادة في وجه الله وان شاء الله يجعلها في ميزات الحسنات ،

صحيح ان الردود تزيد في المعنويات ،

ولاكن ليس معناه ان لم تكون ردود يحدف الموضوع ،

الصبر جميل ،

ان لم تكون اليوم تكون غدا ، وهاكد ،

المهم ، قد نزلت أجزاء البرنامج ويخصني الجزء الاول ،

فارجو ان تعيد رفعه و مني لك الدعاء الصالح في ضهر الغيب ،

شكرا لك و بالتوفيق لك ولكل الاعضاء.​


----------



## م.محمد بن منصور (27 مايو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## assuamro (28 مايو 2007)

hicham genie civil قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ،​
> 
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ،
> ...


​ 
بارك الله فيك
لقد نبهتني لامر عظيم
وهو ان تكون جميع الاعمال خالصة لوجه الله تعالى
---------------------------------
ارجو منك ومن جميع الاخوه المعذره
_*من مميزات البرنامج انه يقوم بتحويل بين الامتدادات التالية:31: *_
_sdr_
raw
idan
med
yxz
gsi
وامتدادات اخرى​ 


مرفق القسم الاول​ 
والسلام عليكم ورحمةالله​


----------



## الحسون المدني (29 مايو 2007)

assuamro قال:


> [/RIGHT]
> 
> بارك الله فيك
> لقد نبهتني لامر عظيم
> ...



بارك الله فيك اخي وجزاك الله كل الخير ،

شكرا لك على روحك الطيبة .


----------



## ساره2222 (23 أغسطس 2007)

بار ك فيك الله


----------



## شاهان (26 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اود مساعدتكم حيث يوجد لدي جهاز توتل استيشن 330rk سوكيا ولم استطع معرفة انزال الداتا علي الكمبيوتر ولا الربط بينهما ارجو الرد علي باسرع وقت


----------



## assuamro (29 أغسطس 2007)

شاهان قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اود مساعدتكم حيث يوجد لدي جهاز توتل استيشن 330rk سوكيا ولم استطع معرفة انزال الداتا علي الكمبيوتر ولا الربط بينهما ارجو الرد علي باسرع وقت


 
انا اعتذر منك اخي الكريم بسبب التاخير 

اولا اخي الكريم لا علم لي بـ توتل استيشن 330rk سوكيا 
ثانيا بالنسبة للربط بين الكمبيوتر وجهاز التوتال ستيشن الي عندي عن طريق وصلة له خاصة به 

اما بالنسبة للبرنامج فهو في المرفقات 



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## eliasdz (7 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا ألف شكر


----------



## hussam_sh (9 سبتمبر 2007)

بار ك فيك الله


----------



## باسم مرزوق (11 سبتمبر 2007)

_شكرا اخى على هذا الموضوع ولى استفسار بسيط_
_هل برنامج انزال البيانات من محطة الرصدالى الكمبيوتر_
_لكل انواع سوكيا واحد ام يختلف حسب كل موديل:31: _


----------



## سعيد شعبان (11 سبتمبر 2007)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## assuamro (29 سبتمبر 2007)

باسم مرزوق قال:


> _شكرا اخى على هذا الموضوع ولى استفسار بسيط_
> _هل برنامج انزال البيانات من محطة الرصدالى الكمبيوتر_
> _لكل انواع سوكيا واحد ام يختلف حسب كل موديل:31: _


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

انا اعتذر اخي الكريم بسبب التاخير لاني كنت مشغول

الربط يكون حسب نوع الجهاز ( اي حسب الموديل ) 


وحاول على الاجهزه المعرفه داخل البرنامج 



واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## ساميفر (24 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
انا اشتغلت علي كدا نوع من الصوكيا وتقريبا كلها و كل جهاز يحوي في علبته سفتوير خاص بالجهاز اما برولنك 1.11 او 1.15 و هو يقوم بكل ما دكرتم مع العلم انه صعب الاستعمال علي من لا يعرفه


----------



## ahmed wahed (18 أغسطس 2010)

متشكر قوى على شرح جهاز سوكيا ويريت لو فى فيديو لية


----------



## walid0127098538 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا يا كبير وربنا يوفقنا جميعا 

انا نفسي الاقي شرح بالعربي لجهاز sokkia 330 RK


----------



## NOORALDIN (23 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed2025 (29 يوليو 2013)

merci..........


----------



## م ابراهيم بن خليل (30 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كبل (31 يوليو 2013)

الف شك صبر جميل والله المستعان​


----------



## flflgogo (15 يوليو 2017)

من فضلكم عايز حد ينزل برامج لتحميل النقط من التوتل الى الاوتوكاد والعكس لاجهزه نيكون وسوكيا لتعم الفائئده للجميع بالشرج


----------



## ظفرنواز (9 أغسطس 2017)

thanks brother !!!


----------



## ظفرنواز (9 أغسطس 2017)

thanks brother !!!


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (10 أغسطس 2017)

:28:Thank you so much


----------



## المهندس عبدو 1 (29 أكتوبر 2019)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------

